# New Bloke



## Mk6lightning (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello All 
Just intoducing myself , my names Mick ,i Live in England i'm married ,5 Kids (no money) My interests are Military anything but mainly Aircraft making models,I'm running the IPMS Vietnam branch with some mates of mine,I.ve already ask 1 question of the forum (Pink Spits) and got a very friendly and helpful responce .Awesome. Respect to you all and thanks


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## AVRoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike welcome mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Watch out for the digger's, kiwi's and the rebels....


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Heya Mick..welcome to the motley crew.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome Mick.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Mick,
Welcome there and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Mick.... you'll enjoy the folks here.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome, Mick


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. And don't listen to Lucky. If they allowed him here, they'll allow anybody!


----------



## ian lanc (Jan 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum mick, i don't live too far away from you [ mansfield, nott's ]

...ian.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Njaco is the one that you should stay away from...he can all hands sometime...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 8, 2008)

hello Mick welcome from down under, mate!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah mate welcome from Australia


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Mick


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to our little escape from the present Mick. And don't listen to Lucky, Njaco is just fine. He's had his shots and everything, he should be completely house trained in another couple of weeeks too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 9, 2008)

Don't forget to get him nutured....that should calm him down a bit and stop that leg humpin'....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hell lucky, you should be proud, you trained him


----------



## Njaco (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, if they took away the frickin Daily News and give me carpet it would go alot quicker!

And I have a nervous leg twitch..thats alll....really


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2008)

His username is ace because the F.6 Lightning was the best interceptor ever. 

I will back-up Lucky's advice, all the colonists think they don't belong to us anymore - so watch out. They're all talking about this country called the United States of America - I don't recognise that, at all ... it's just something those Yankee snatches have conjured up in their coffee hyped dreams.

And don't get me started on those kangeroo sucking diggers ... especially that Aussie1001 ... with his missiles


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

G'day Mick. Welcome to the site. If I was you I would steer well clear of Lucky and his mate PlanD. They have this weird idea the Colonies still exsist. Both Lucky and PlanD are legends in their own lunch boxes


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Mick welcome!

The kids as you can see are pretty cranky without their afternoon nap. 


Cheers Heinz


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that what it is Heinz PlanD and Lucky missed out on their cups of Bovril. And here I thought they just bled from the nose every 28 days


----------



## plan_D (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought that was you, Emac...something to do with being upside down.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 20, 2008)

in the sand


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 21, 2008)

plan_D said:


> I thought that was you, Emac...something to do with being upside down.



No prizes for 2nd place PlanD. Very least you get vertigo by staring up Lucky's worm torn kilt twice a week. But far be it from me to devulge that on the internet


----------



## plan_D (Jan 21, 2008)

No prizes for you then. How's your pet Koala doin' ? Still clinging on to your balls while you cling on to the Earth with your toes ?


----------



## A4K (Jan 21, 2008)

You SURE you wanna join this lot, Lightning?! 
Anyone that brave or crazy is more than welcome!  

Evan (alias A4K)


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 21, 2008)

plan_D said:


> No prizes for you then. How's your pet Koala doin' ? Still clinging on to your balls while you cling on to the Earth with your toes ?



Nothing wrong with my pet Koala. At the very least he is house trained. Unlike you and Lucky PlanD. I am thinking of sending you and Lucky a photo of paradise. Seeing that your weather is miserable 99% of the time and matches your individual attitudes


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm always high.....above the clouds....so I see the sunshine....did your koala ever stop that leghumpin'


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2008)

> I'm always high.....above the clouds....so I see the sunshine....



So thats whats on your bedroom ceiling.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 4, 2008)

Njaco said:


> So thats whats on your bedroom ceiling.



You don't really want to know that Njaco or ask that question of Lucky. Leg Humping Koalas only occur Lucky when Japanese Tourist appear in Kimonos. But it is less humping and more savaging any where above the kneecap


----------

